# Mahindra blinking lights



## jthall (May 24, 2015)

I own a 4WD Mahindra 5530. After operating the tractor for a few minutes, the Emissions Control System Indicator blinks 4 times pauses and continues doing this. I had a similar problem right after I purchased the tractor and a part was replaced and the problem was rectified. What causes this to continue.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum jthall.

The 4 blinks (dots & dashes?) you see is an error code message. It is telling you which component is malfunctioning. Call your Mahindra dealer and ask him what the code means. And you might as well learn to replace it yourself. Sounds like this will occur again in the future. 

There should be a section in your owner/operator manual dedicated to error codes.


----------

